# When do you enforce NEC 645.10 ?



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

There are several instances where IT equipment is installed in a room or closet.  Whether you are still on the 2008 NEC, 2011 in which a lot of changes took place or the 2017 NEC, at what point do you start to consider compliance with 645.10 / 685 mandatory?

This has been an area that I have struggled with due to language and practicality.  

What say thee?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 8, 2018)

Apparently never.


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2018)

Right after 645.9?......


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2018)

Honestly, never saw that. That being said, most of the stuff I have seen is plugged in......The HVAC one is interesting, but I am not really sure that the 2014 language gets you to an HVAC disco in the room....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 9, 2018)

This made sense 50 years ago with mainframe computers.  It might make sense for a server room, but the definition if "Information Technology Equipment" is so broad that it could apply to my desk computer, which would make my cubicle an "Information Technology Equipment Room".


----------



## jar546 (Nov 9, 2018)

Paul Sweet said:


> This made sense 50 years ago with mainframe computers.  It might make sense for a server room, but the definition if "Information Technology Equipment" is so broad that it could apply to my desk computer, which would make my cubicle an "Information Technology Equipment Room".



I think that is a bit extreme but I get your point.  How about a server and IT room that is 8'x8' with its own HVAC and 3 bays of equipment with UPS integrated?  Would that be a "no brainer" or would you have to think about it?


----------

